# Look who is smiling...



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

She can smile I think


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless my mates rottie is like this.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww what a cutie!
Love the big smile!


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww lovely smile, very bright markings


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

That smile would melt my heart anyday


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> That smile would melt my heart anyday


Thanks. One of my friend saw all my dogs and then saw her and he said: "She got a human face..."  I couldn't stop laughing. Then he said look at her eyes and the face.... Later on I noticed her and found that she can smile too :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL - great smile


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a big, wide and funny smile!


----------



## dtgallacher (Jul 20, 2011)

That is one hell of a smile lol, reminded me of my old rottie, man I miss him to bits.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

dtgallacher said:


> That is one hell of a smile lol, reminded me of my old rottie, man I miss him to bits.


Thanks to all.

What happened to him?


----------



## dtgallacher (Jul 20, 2011)

He was round about 10 years old, and one day he just started to struggle with his breathing, it was like he just couldn't get a breath of fresh air, and the vet ended up putting him down. the vet reckoned he had a lung disease or lung cancer or something, he couldn't really say.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

dtgallacher said:


> He was round about 10 years old, and one day he just started to struggle with his breathing, it was like he just couldn't get a breath of fresh air, and the vet ended up putting him down. the vet reckoned he had a lung disease or lung cancer or something, he couldn't really say.


Oh shame... Sorry to hear that . They are just amazing dogs and having him for 10 years is long attachment.


----------

